# Road bike 52cm



## Milzy (12 Jan 2021)

My running friend Steve has picked up so many bad injuries he wants to turn to cycling & Zwift.
I’ve noticed there’s horrible rubbish wrecks on fleabay for big money thanks to C-19.
I told Steve I’d keep an eye out for him. He’s on a tight budget been on ambulance switchboard plus he needs all the other turbo stuff. Something like the Eastway I bought from Mr.Lane would be ideal.


----------



## bikingdad90 (12 Jan 2021)

Wiggins Rouen in 48cm has a 52cm top tube? Can be picked up for peanuts as considered a teenagers but but suits up to 5ft 7.


----------



## vickster (12 Jan 2021)

Maybe @DCLane has something else?
Yorkshire Facebook sales is also oft mentioned


----------



## DCLane (12 Jan 2021)

What's his budget and height / size needed? I can then look out for what's available. I'll have a couple soon but they're 54/56cm.

Depending where he is I'd echo the Yorkshire Cycling Sales FB group. There's a lot of decently-priced kit available via there.


----------



## Milzy (12 Jan 2021)

DCLane said:


> What's his budget and height / size needed? I can then look out for what's available. I'll have a couple soon but they're 54/56cm.
> 
> Depending where he is I'd echo the Yorkshire Cycling Sales FB group. There's a lot of decently-priced kit available via there.


He’s 5’7” 54 just a bit too much, he won’t be flexible to stretch out too much.


----------



## DCLane (12 Jan 2021)

@Milzy - I've nothing his size I'm afraid. 

Yorkshire Cycling Sales and wanted ads in other groups - Wakefield Triathlon Club are near me and tend to have well looked-after bikes at very decent prices.


----------



## Gunk (12 Jan 2021)

Milzy said:


> He’s 5’7” 54 just a bit too much, he won’t be flexible to stretch out too much.



I’m 5’8” and my turbo bike is 49cms.


----------



## vickster (13 Jan 2021)

Gunk said:


> I’m 5’8” and my turbo bike is 49cms.


Top tube? Sounds small unless the stem is very long!


----------



## alicat (13 Jan 2021)

What's his budget?


----------



## bikingdad90 (13 Jan 2021)

@alicat I believe it is around the £150 mark.


----------



## Gunk (13 Jan 2021)

vickster said:


> Top tube? Sounds small unless the stem is very long!



seat tube


----------



## vickster (13 Jan 2021)

Gunk said:


> seat tube


The post you quoted was referring to TT I think (as is the 52 in the thread title). Your TT is probably around 52...sell it to @Milzy ?


----------



## bikingdad90 (13 Jan 2021)

Is this any good? It’s in Wakefield and looks to have Microshift R8 front and rear shifters with Shimano Claris (R2300 or earlier) mechs. 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/154283970879


----------



## DCLane (13 Jan 2021)

bikingdad90 said:


> @alicat I believe it is around the £150 mark.



In these Covid price-enhanced times that's not much. 



bikingdad90 said:


> Is this any good? It’s in Wakefield and looks to have Microshift R8 front and rear shifters with Shimano Claris (R2300 or earlier) mechs.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/154283970879



I saw that this morning. The seller sells a lot of second-hand bikes locally. Looking at it the rear mech appears to have been changed for an older Shimano one and cheap bar tape fitted but otherwise it seems OK.


----------



## Faratid (13 Jan 2021)

Milzy said:


> He’s 5’7” 54 just a bit too much, he won’t be flexible to stretch out too much.



Don't stretch out at all, especially a new cyclist who's over the age of 20. Take a look at high end straight handlebar bikes, eg; Specialized Sirrus Elite Carbon, where the geometry, specifically stack & reach will be more comfortable but still enable serious training and speed.


----------



## vickster (13 Jan 2021)

Faratid said:


> Don't stretch out at all, especially a new cyclist who's over the age of 20. Take a look at high end straight handlebar bikes, eg; Specialized Sirrus Elite Carbon, where the geometry, specifically stack & reach will be more comfortable but still enable serious training and speed.


For £150...good luck with that!!


----------



## Faratid (13 Jan 2021)

vickster said:


> For £150...good luck with that!!


At £150 all the more reason to get a hybrid, used or otherwise, rather than pay inflated prices for a so called 'racing bike'.
But seriously, what are you going to get that's worth riding for £150?


----------



## vickster (13 Jan 2021)

Hybrids can actually cost more, especially in London where there are plenty of cycle commuters.
A second hand Carerra for example would be fine for a turbo. The riding experience isn’t really that important on a turbo bike surely?


----------



## Milzy (13 Jan 2021)

Faratid said:


> Don't stretch out at all, especially a new cyclist who's over the age of 20. Take a look at high end straight handlebar bikes, eg; Specialized Sirrus Elite Carbon, where the geometry, specifically stack & reach will be more comfortable but still enable serious training and speed.


To be fair he’d be fine with that, just wants something that will fit a turbo no fuss.

A good shout here. 

https://www.gooutdoors.co.uk/15901365/calibre-rivelin-road-bike-15901365


----------



## DCLane (13 Jan 2021)

@Milzy - how about these as possibles, since there's nothing on the Yorkshire Cycling Sales FB group:

Ladies 16 speed Spesh Dolce, but would possibly fit with a longer seatpost/stem - currently £51: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ladies-bike/184613974729
14 speed? Muddyfox - currently £60: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Muddyfox-Omnium-Womens-Road-Bike/184616738524
Trek 7.5 hybrid 27 speed - currently £120: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/trek-7-5...Speed-Shimano-Carbon-Fiber-Forks/324448588908


----------



## vickster (13 Jan 2021)

Sheffield Triban?
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Btwin-Tr...541503?hash=item28a686c33f:g:Qs0AAOSwJFlf~OLz
Although it'll go up in price for sure...maybe he can find more, or spend less on the turbo paraphernalia?


----------



## DCLane (13 Jan 2021)

Also try Streetbikes in Huddersfield - https://www.facebook.com/street.bikes.5/ and https://streetbikes.org.uk/recycled-bike-shop/

Their adult bikes are £40 / £60 / £80. They tend to be MTB's or hybrids but are all in good working condition.


----------



## Milzy (13 Jan 2021)

This is a good shout
 


DCLane said:


> @Milzy - how about these as possibles, since there's nothing on the Yorkshire Cycling Sales FB group:
> 
> Ladies 16 speed Spesh Dolce, but would possibly fit with a longer seatpost/stem - currently £51: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ladies-bike/184613974729
> 14 speed? Muddyfox - currently £60: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Muddyfox-Omnium-Womens-Road-Bike/184616738524
> Trek 7.5 hybrid 27 speed - currently £120: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/trek-7-5...Speed-Shimano-Carbon-Fiber-Forks/324448588908


Trek is great. Putting drops on and it’s a cheap decent gravel/winter bike.


----------



## DCLane (17 Jan 2021)

This is just over budget but would probably fit: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Giant-De...llow-Shimano-Sora-Triple-Gearset/284150928785


----------



## Milzy (17 Jan 2021)

Good find. Weird it’s an M but 50cm. Wish he would buy, instead of bern like a rabbit in the head lights. He may recover and start running again but it will lead to the vicious circle of injury.


----------



## vickster (17 Jan 2021)

vickster said:


> Sheffield Triban?
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Btwin-Tr...541503?hash=item28a686c33f:g:Qs0AAOSwJFlf~OLz
> Although it'll go up in price for sure...maybe he can find more, or spend less on the turbo paraphernalia?


Still only £131, with 1d6h to go


----------



## DCLane (18 Jan 2021)

Yorkshire Cycling Sales on FB has a Dawes Giro 300, 18" frame, for £125 in York - 
View: https://www.facebook.com/commerce/listing/407032407034965


----------



## DCLane (18 Jan 2021)

And a 52cm Lapierre on eBay, currently £99: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Road-Bik...s-52cm-Frame-Very-good-condition/274651565881


----------



## bikingdad90 (23 Jan 2021)

Norco Valance 2014 on EBay.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Norco-Valance-2014-/124467238249?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292

Will take £175 for it as he sent me an offer as I’m watching it.


----------



## DCLane (23 Jan 2021)

bikingdad90 said:


> Norco Valance 2014 on EBay.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Norco-Valance-2014-/124467238249?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292
> 
> Will take £175 for it as he sent me an offer as I’m watching it.



It's a 57cm frame though - which would be too big?


----------



## Milzy (23 Jan 2021)

Missed out on some decent ones there. I pass the links to him & he does nothing. You try to help someone & they can’t be bothered to help themselves. Have a feeling now his running injuries are getting better he will be back running & hurt himself again.


----------

